# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  [Free Gaming] Easy Automatic Installation, without efforts, of CVScedega for Newbies

## patrick295767

Hi, 

*======== Update of Sept. 2007 ======version 2.2 =================*
A new version has been released of easy script cvscedega. To install it, just type this in your console:


```
sudo bash
cd /root
apt-get -f -y install flex cvs bison
wget -N http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.2.sh
sh http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.2.sh
exit
```

Beware this script is absolutely not Debian in terms of security and so on... Script not supported, but could install cvscedega on your machine  :Smile:  . 
I just read a bit the thread, and could install cvscedega on my pc. Then, I quickly updated this script.
Now, let's game a bit !  :Smile: 

Nota: It will install you cvscedega in /usr/bin/
Enjoy Gaming with Linux 



*
working games with cvs/cedega: http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.c...tegory:Working (with right config)
======== Update of Jan 2007 ======version 2.1 =================*
now: 

The version 2.1 of the automatic script is ready; you can run the following commands from console:  
[CODE ### version 2.1
sudo su
su 
cd /tmp
wget http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
sh easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
[/CODE]

Good Luck !!
CVScedega is not so easy to install anymore, flex-old should be USED ! 

The script is now updated and working  for any serious distro (I use debian) & any type of GCC ! I am not sure it will work with Ubuntu. There is some troubles reported.

Enjoy gaming & Cvscedega !

Sorry that cvscedega profiles are getting less less easy to be installed
Howto with pics:  http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/cvs.htm   (sh should be version2.1 as above)


===
On one machine, I get this error 
http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/...?topic_id=2582


*======== Long time ago in 2006 =========version 1.0 ==============*
After reading lot of problems to install cvscedega, I finally made a script which can maybe help some of new linux users. (It's also preparing installation of vmware/qt3)

Cvs cedega is normally easy to be installed, but even though some installation troubles can be observed.

I hope this script effortless will help some of you !

To Install cvscedega, without efforts, just type:
(this script is based on the _very great_ WineCVS.sh script )


```
sudo bash
cd /root
apt-get -f -y install flex cvs bison
wget -N http://patrick295767.sitesled.com/miniram/easy_cvscedega_patrick.sh
sh easy_cvscedega_patrick.sh
exit
```

  When the script is running : get and run the *PROFILE Number 1*

If our gaming master, artificial intelligence, that I thank a lot for his support in this forum, has any updates or improvements, plz do not hesitate to let me know. Thank you !!  :Smile:   I am lazy for making gcc3.4 or gcc4.0 check ... 

Greetings to Linux Users & Gamers,

Patrick



===============    
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
===============   

Installation Problems &* Screenshots HowToInstall it*:
You can find the installation with screenshots at the following link:
http://patrick295767.sitesled.com/cv...cvscedega.html
or there : http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/cvs.htm

===============  
Before starting the installation script above, a clean and standard /etc/apt/sources.list file (for no bug's & problems I mean) is highly recommended.
If you are not sure of this /etc/apt/sources.list file that is present in your Ubuntu Linux Box installation, please do as follows:



```
wget http://patrick295767.sitesled.com/miniram/sources.list-dapper
sudo cp sources.list-dapper /etc/apt/sources.list
```

and start the script (above). :Wink:  

===============
REFERENCES
===============   

http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CedegaCVSInstallation
http://www.linux-gamers.net/
http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/...ack=HOWTO+Home

----------


## Runner

I tried the script and get this error
-------------------------

Checking out CVS ... May take a while




--------- Error log - file /home/runner/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------
/home/runner/.WineCVS/Functions/RunWineCVS: line 736: cvs: command not found


Error in CVS checkout

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS.sh)


Sat Jun 10 19:17:59 EDT 2006
Installation Done
easy_cvscedega_patrick.sh: line 81: ======================: command not found
Type as User: cvscedega
------------------------------------------------------------------

I get the same error any time I try just running just the WineCVS.sh

----------


## patrick295767

I corrected the error 81 
and started the script: cvscedega is installed.

I checked :
apt-get -f -y install cvs
is into the script too

...

----------


## tokez

just ran the script on my dapper 6 install and all went well.

however, i had to 

```
apt-get install bison flex
```

 and rerun the script to make it finish.

----------


## Adamant1988

is this script safe? (sorry, I'm newbish).

----------


## Perfect Storm

```
#/bin/bash
clear
echo "========================="
echo "====== CVS Cedega ======="
echo "========================="
echo "= $(date) Vers.0.1="
echo "= By Patrick            ="
echo "========================="
echo " "
echo " Please make sure you have a correct /etc/apt/sources.list"
echo " "
echo " Preparing the computer:"
echo "Installing several packages for cvscedega, vmware, compiling ..."
echo "  "
apt-get update
################ make install !! ##############"
## this 3  lines for amsn 0.95 & also for vmware workstation
apt-get -f -y install make konsole
apt-get -f -y install build-essential
## for building, make ... checkinstall
apt-get install -f -y kdevelop kdevelop3-dev build-essential checkinstall
##### amsn  installation
apt-get -f -y install gcc 
apt-get -f -y install gcc-3.4
apt-get -f -y install build-essential tcl8.4-dev tk8.4-dev imlib11-dev esound-clients
rm /usr/bin/gcc
ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
apt-get -f -y install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
apt-get -f -y install build-essential 

## voor vmware
apt-get -f -y install make

apt-get -f -y install build-essential
apt-get -f -y install gcc-3.4
apt-get -f -y install build-essential 
apt-get -f -y install zenity
apt-get -f -y install linux-tree
apt-get -f -y install g++-3.4
cat /proc/version
ls /usr/bin/gcc*
rm -rf /usr/src/linux
apt-get -f -y install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
ls /usr/bin/gcc*
ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) /usr/src/linux
rm /usr/bin/gcc
ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
rm /usr/bin/gccbug
ln -s /usr/bin/gccbug-3.4 /usr/bin/gccbug
CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
export CC
apt-get -f -y install
apt-get -f -y install

######## installing qt3
apt-get -f -y install qt3-dev-tools
apt-get -f -y install qt3-apps-dev
apt-get -f -y install libqt3-headers
apt-get -f -y install qca-dev
apt-get -f -y install libqt3c102-mt
export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3
##########end ###### make install !! ##############"


####################"
#installing cedega cvs
mkdir /root
mkdir /root/miniram
cd /root/miniram
rm -rf /root/miniram/WineCVS.sh
 wget http://cvscedega.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS.sh
cp WineCVS.sh WineCVS-linuxgamers.sh
 wget http://patrick295767.sitesled.com/miniram/WineCVS.sh
apt-get -f -y install cvs
apt-get -f -y install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev
 apt-get -f -y install  
 apt-get -f -y install  
echo "Please download the profile number 1, and "
echo "run this downloaded profile"
sh WineCVS.sh
date
echo "Installation Done"
echo "====================== "
echo "Type as User: cvscedega"
```

code from the script. Looks harmless enough. What I'm a bit worry about with the script is it it changes /usr/bin/gcc which are symblink to gcc4 to gcc3.



```
rm /usr/bin/gcc
ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
```

----------


## Adamant1988

Well, the script would only allow me to use profile 0 -_-...  so I just went with that... did I make a mistake?

----------


## tokez

> Well, the script would only allow me to use profile 0 -_-...  so I just went with that... did I make a mistake?


you chose profile 1 for the main part -- then that profile became profile 0

if you did that, then it is correct

----------


## Perfect Storm

Patrick you should also mention that there's a world to diffrent from the pay version and the CVS version, like CD copy protection support etc.

----------


## bekok

Patrick, if i go to: http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS
I get a message: Access forbidden! Do i need to get my profile from somewhere else?

nvm, it worked today  :Smile:

----------


## 1stbyte

Does one know how to uninstall cvscedega?

----------


## patrick295767

> libwine.so is NOT present. nothing libwine is. then again i only checked the three root lib folders and the usr lib folders. so... help?




```
find /usr/lib -name "libwine.so"
/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/winex/lib/libwine.so
/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/winex/pthread_lib/libwine.so
```

I need cvscedega for the knight onine... I instaling nwo the cvscedega on a freshly installed machine. Let's try to see if I get the same error libwine.so msg .. hmm ?


 Done !! it's installed.



```
WineCVS.sh - Progress(u) : Green is current

   0 = Uninstall
   1 = Cleanup
   2 = CVS checkout
   3 = Configure
   4 = Make depend
   5 = Make
   6 = Make install
   7 = Finish up

-------------------------------------------

Installing launcher script ...
    Packing sourcetree...
All done ... CVS installed

   Installed as: cvscedega
   Config path : <homedir>/.cvscedega

Tue Aug  8 23:55:13 CEST 2006
Installation Done
======================
Type as User: cvscedega
```

Maybe try a fresh instaall dapper

----
In order to "prepare" the linux machine, from the server install (clean install), I runned this before running the script:
apt-get -f -y install wine

or also a slight minimum (useful for me):


```
apt-get update
################ make install !! #############
## this 3  lines for amsn 0.95 & also for vmware workstation
apt-get -f -y install make
apt-get -f -y install build-essential
apt-get -f -y install tcl8.4 
apt-get -f -y install tk8.4
apt-get -f -y install tk8.4-dev

## for building, make ... checkinstall
apt-get install -f -y kdevelop kdevelop3-dev build-essential checkinstall

##### amsn  installation
apt-get -f -y install gcc 
apt-get -f -y install gcc-3.4
apt-get -f -y install build-essential tcl8.4-dev tk8.4-dev imlib11-dev esound-clients
rm /usr/bin/gcc
ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
apt-get -f -y install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
apt-get -f -y install build-essential 


## voor vmware
apt-get -f -y install make
apt-get -f -y install build-essential
apt-get -f -y install gcc-3.4
apt-get -f -y install build-essential 
apt-get -f -y install zenity
apt-get -f -y install linux-tree
apt-get -f -y install g++-3.4
cat /proc/version
ls /usr/bin/gcc*
rm -rf /usr/src/linux
apt-get -f -y install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
ls /usr/bin/gcc*
ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) /usr/src/linux
rm /usr/bin/gcc
ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
rm /usr/bin/gccbug
ln -s /usr/bin/gccbug-3.4 /usr/bin/gccbug
CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
export CC
apt-get -f -y install
apt-get -f -y install

######## installing qt3
apt-get -f -y install qt3-dev-tools
apt-get -f -y install qt3-apps-dev
apt-get -f -y install libqt3-headers
apt-get -f -y install qca-dev
apt-get -f -y install libqt3c102-mt
export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3

##########end ###### make install !! ##############
```

I hope that this will help you to make it installed.

GReetings

----------


## Darth Lukan

I have errors with the script that reference my architecture.  I am running amd64 and the packages return bad arch errors. is there a command that i can use with the script that force install despite differing arch? I tried entering some --help arguments but they all returned errors or just did not appear.

----------


## patrick295767

> I have errors with the script that reference my architecture.  I am running amd64 and the packages return bad arch errors. is there a command that i can use with the script that force install despite differing arch? I tried entering some --help arguments but they all returned errors or just did not appear.


to force installing is not recommanded.
Concerning the architecture, dont know much with AMD. 

it shouldnt come from apt-get but maybe the script
bump
try to look more in details about recommandadtion for such architecture.
( It's long time I stop having AMD proc. I wasnt satisfied sorry)

----------


## Darth Lukan

No worries no rush.  The specific error was in make, I checked the output and log and the issue is that the script is utilizing the 32bit shared libs as opposed to just 64bit native ones.  There is nothing that I can do about it because of the obvious incompatability with the two archs.  I checked transgaming's website and they do not mention support for 64 bit OS's at all, so i am assuming that they do not support it until I am proven otherwise.  Thanks for the quick reply though!

----------


## patrick295767

Working with cvscedega :
(For me, faster than with Wine)
(Games are running very well, but you need to configure the guy, and use some command lines sometimes & edit to change cdrom drives, windows versions)
(cd protections with genuine isntall cd are not working sometimes, unfortunately _..._ )
It's not soo easy as non-free cedega, which is far far better & easier game playign software for linux. 

_Starcraft
1st person shooter games
Broodwar
Age of Empire 1
Age of Empire Conqueror
Alice Mc Gee
Grand theft Auto : vice city
Jedi Knight
Jedi knight II 
Dark thieft
...


Apps are also runnning faster than wine
but the compatibitliy is not soo good as wine
dictionaries
softwares
..._


With knightonline, I couldnt make it yet, unfortunately.
For san andreas, gta, I still have to try this:
http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/...DEX+Wine+Games

----------


## kepos

Can someone *PLEASE* help me.
I would really like cedega but script doesn't wotk for me.

when it comes to checkout it says:
EOF from server, retrying...

i see, someone already posted same question,but no response.

anyone? *please*!

----------


## mr.champagne

yay thx for the script no i can pwn once again
no offense to the linux game developers but i would rather see their stuff in stores than in synaptic

----------


## chambo

Compiling ...




--------- Error log - file /home/rox/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------
make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/rox/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/unicode'
/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../include -I../include  -g -O2 -Wall -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_REENTRANT  -o casemap.o casemap.c
En el fichero incluído de ../include/winnt.h:10,
                 de ../include/windef.h:16,
                 de ../include/wine/unicode.h:10,
                 de casemap.c:4:
../include/basetsd.h:153:3: #error Unknown CPU architecture!
En el fichero incluído de ../include/windef.h:16,
                 de ../include/wine/unicode.h:10,
                 de casemap.c:4:
../include/winnt.h:1035:2: #error You need to define a CONTEXT for your CPU
In file included from ../include/windef.h:16,
                 from ../include/wine/unicode.h:10,
                 from casemap.c:4:
../include/winnt.h:1038: error: error sintáctico antes del elemento '*'
../include/winnt.h:1038: aviso: el tipo de dato por defecto es `int' en la declaración de `PCONTEXT'
../include/winnt.h:1038: aviso: la definición de datos no tiene tipo o clase de almacenamiento
../include/winnt.h:2073: error: error sintáctico antes de "PCONTEXT"
../include/winnt.h:2073: aviso: no hay punto y coma al final del struct o union
../include/winnt.h:2074: aviso: el tipo de dato por defecto es `int' en la declaración de `EXCEPTION_POINTERS'
../include/winnt.h:2074: aviso: el tipo de dato por defecto es `int' en la declaración de `PEXCEPTION_POINTERS'
../include/winnt.h:2074: aviso: la definición de datos no tiene tipo o clase de almacenamiento
../include/winnt.h:2086: error: error sintáctico antes de "PCONTEXT"
../include/winnt.h:2098: error: error sintáctico antes de "ExceptionInfo"
../include/winnt.h:2101: error: error sintáctico antes de "epointers"
In file included from ../include/winnls.h:5,
                 from ../include/wine/unicode.h:11,
                 from casemap.c:4:
../include/winbase.h:121: error: error sintáctico antes de "LPCONTEXT"
../include/winbase.h:121: aviso: el tipo de dato por defecto es `int' en la declaración de `LPCONTEXT'
../include/winbase.h:121: aviso: la definición de datos no tiene tipo o clase de almacenamiento
../include/winbase.h:123: error: error sintáctico antes de "LPEXCEPTION_POINTERS"
../include/winbase.h:123: aviso: el tipo de dato por defecto es `int' en la declaración de `LPEXCEPTION_POINTERS'
../include/winbase.h:123: aviso: la definición de datos no tiene tipo o clase de almacenamiento
../include/winbase.h:1370: error: error sintáctico antes de "CONTEXT"
../include/winbase.h:1510: aviso: el tipo de dato por defecto es `int' en la declaración de `CONTEXT'
../include/winbase.h:1510: error: error sintáctico antes del elemento '*'
make[1]: *** [casemap.o] Error 1
make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/rox/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/unicode'
make: *** [unicode/libwine_unicode.so] Error 2


Error in Make

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS.sh)


sáb sep  2 00:21:54 CLT 2006
Installation Done

 :Brick wall:   help me, i don't know that do

----------


## patrick295767

The screenshots are back now ... 
also there :http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/cvs.htm

----------


## thestef

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=103

I have the same problem as Exoor, the scripting problem in line 48.

----------


## Preto_X-Ray

Hi, I'm pretty new in cegedacvs but I wanna play World of Warcraft and CS 1.6

When I run cedegacvs.sh everything goes fine until stage CVS checkout. 




> *EOF from server, retry number 1*
>     TIP: A useful Wine resource page:efault x11drv
> *EOF from server, retry number 2* bomberman)
>     TIP: If you have a WineX related problem you can check theux
>     forums on http://www.transgaming.org/ to a binary enhanced
>     TIP: To force all your games to run in a window, uncommentr
>     the "Desktop" option in the configuration file.an CVS,
>     Look under section [x11drv].for Installshield and copy
>     Configuration file will be <Home>/.cvscedega/config info
>     It will be created the first time you run cvscedega


Does enyone know other instalation script???

----------


## haliphax

I don't know if this is useful information to anyone else, but I had to use an outdated (ubuntu 5.10) version of flex (flex 2.5.31-31) in order to get the make to finish without errors.

i ran patrick's script as he instructed. i aborted the installation once the WineCVS script started, and used the following commands to roll back my version of flex:



```
sudo dpkg -r flex flex-old
sudo wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/flex/flex_2.5.31-31ubuntu0.5.10.1_i386.deb
sudo dpkg -i flex_2.5.31-31ubuntu0.5.10.1_i386.deb
sudo sh /root/miniram/WineCVS.sh
```

/root was where i ran the script from to begin with, so /root/miniram was the location that patrick's script had downloaded the WineCVS.sh script to. the installation proceeded as normal. i have yet to test the program itself, but it finally built properly.

this was all extracted from a french website translated with the wonderful, splendiferous babelfish.

also... i am running ubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft) on a P4-based Celeron, using an nVidia GeForce7 7300 something-or-other AGP graphics card.

----------


## jrnoyes

When I try to get x-window-system-dev
it tells me i cannot get the package because it does not exist
i use ubuntu 6.06 drapper lts
any suggestions?

----------


## JayRoe

> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=103
> 
> I have the same problem as Exoor, the scripting problem in line 48.


Same here.

----------


## patrick295767

Hi guys, 
The script was made working for hoary, breezy, and dapper. It was working well on these distros (also made long time ago/packages changed since). Now, with Etch, that s somethg totally different...I dont have it anymore. I personnally dont like Etch for several reasons (bugs). And  the script needs to be updated !

I will try to find some 15 min of time for updating this old script for you guys... 
To be continued

Edit:
needs more, its still with gcc3.4 that's damn old  :Smile:

----------


## patrick295767

now: 

[CODE ### version 2.1
sudo su
cd /tmp
wget http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
sh easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
[/CODE]

Good Luck !!
CVScedega is not so easy to install anymore, flex-old should be USED ! 

The script is now updated for any distro (I use debian) & any type of GCC !

Enjoy 

Sorry that cvscedega profiles are getting less less easy to be installed

-- 
if you mess up and wanna erase the  configure part + profile
beware dangerous: rm -rf /root/.WineCVS/

==
I edited / updated the first post of this thread
===
On one machine, I get this error 
http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/...?topic_id=2582

----------


## Amadeo

test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
Wed Feb  7 13:11:56 EST 2007


Just tried it a second ago, won't work.  :Sad:

----------


## patrick295767

> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
> Wed Feb  7 13:11:56 EST 2007
> 
> 
> Just tried it a second ago, won't work.


There is no "(" line 48. Are you sure you run the right file? So, in order to avoid troubles with that, let's propose this alternative:


```
sudo su
su 
whoami 
## it should be displayed root 
mkdir -p /root/patrickversion2
cd  /root/patrickversion2
wget http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/e..._version2.1.sh
wget -N http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/e..._version2.1.sh
/bin/bash    /root/patrickversion2/easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
```

## nota: wget with root is not super secured. you can correct it by your own if you'd like and have enough ease with linux to do so.

or better secured:


```
cd 
rm -rf easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
wget http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/e..._version2.1.sh
wget -N http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/e..._version2.1.sh
sudo su
su 
whoami 
## it should be displayed root 
/bin/bash    easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
```

 :Guitar:

----------


## Amadeo

I just tried both of these but I end up with the same error.  Everything runs smoothly until the WineCVS.sh part which errors out and ends.  I'm not sure why it's doing this.  I am running Ubuntu 6.10.

----------


## patrick295767

> I just tried both of these but I end up with the same error.  Everything runs smoothly until the WineCVS.sh part which errors out and ends.  I'm not sure why it's doing this.  I am running Ubuntu 6.10.


Please could you run your script in konsole, or whatever you can do copy-paste, and paste the whole error messages you've got .... Light is at the end of the tunnel... 




> (apt-get install scrot
>  $  scrot    
> can make very quick screenshots too if you'd need / want)

----------


## Amadeo

I have sent you a very large email.  Hopefully that covers all bases.  :Smile:

----------


## patrick295767

> I have sent you a very large email.  Hopefully that covers all bases.


Thank for your post. I read your email. I am sorry but my last distro was Dapper and I am very happy that I moved to Debian. Dont ask me why they are having fun with creating bugs and not solving them, or some serious of them. They are the only linux that have corrupted sh for not permitting == anymore. I am not a  great expert but DEBIAN is the most amazing distros I have never used !! It is a really serious distribution, that deserves lot of respect and lot of trust. 

In the script, I made the change for also Ubuntu "Linux" : cough : It was working for all distros but Ubuntu, it  should now for this last distribution. If it is still hanging :

sh WineCVS.sh
or post/pm again me 

I wish you could also profit of this cvscedega !

Enjoy Ubuntu.

----------


## BlueSkyDefender

I hope this help. I am using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. I am also getting the same error as the others. 
Hummm hope this helps.

cvscedega Shot in the dark.odt

----------


## TheRealEdwin

```
test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
Sat Feb 10 19:24:18 EST 2007
Installation Done
```

 :Sad:

----------


## old_geekster

I just installed cvscedega in Ubuntu 6.10.  It appeared to go very smoothly.  However, it asked me which "gcc" I am using and I didn't have any idea what it is, so I simply hit "Enter" to continue.

What is "gcc" and how do I enter it into the program at this point?

Thanks!

Update:  I ran the script to get the profile, but the screen that you showed in your guide, didn't appear.  I typed the "g" as instructed, but got the message no directory of file found.  Is there a way to delete all that was installed with the script?

----------


## honeybear

> I just installed cvscedega in Ubuntu 6.10.  It appeared to go very smoothly.  However, it asked me which "gcc" I am using and I didn't have any idea what it is, so I simply hit "Enter" to continue.
> 
> What is "gcc" and how do I enter it into the program at this point?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Update:  I ran the script to get the profile, but the screen that you showed in your guide, didn't appear.  I typed the "g" as instructed, but got the message no directory of file found.  Is there a way to delete all that was installed with the script?


You used the version 0.1 or 1. He wrote to use the version 2 something:


```
 ### version 2.1
sudo su
su
cd /tmp
wget http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
sh easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
```

I think he made the script compatible with ubuntu. This worked for me. The error message 43 is appearing only due to non stable Ubuntu distro. try: bash easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh  ; I just found lot of information in the first post of this thread  :Smile:  

if you wanna remove the mess with your profiles, :


```
rm -rf /root/.WineCVS
```

bytheway:



> ```
> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
> Sat Feb 10 19:24:18 EST 2007
> Installation Done
> ```


you can report the bug to ubuntu if it is not done already
apt-get install reportbug
but forget that they correct it, ubuntu usually dont care or are not able to fix them, that's my experience with openoffice bugs.

----------


## burek

I get this error message: 


```
-------------------------------------------

Compiling ...




--------- Error log - file /root/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------
./ppl.l:1337: warning: implicit declaration of function max
./ppl.l:1337: error: ALLOCBLOCKSIZE undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l: At top level:
./ppl.l:1346: warning: conflicting types for macro_add_arg
./ppl.l:1346: error: static declaration of macro_add_arg follows non-static declaration
./ppl.l:493: error: previous implicit declaration of macro_add_arg was here
./ppl.l: In function macro_add_arg:
./ppl.l:1349: error: macexpstackentry_t undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1349: error: mep undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1368: error: debuglevel undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1368: error: DEBUGLEVEL_PPLEX undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1370: error: input_name undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1371: error: line_number undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1378: error: pp_macexp undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1379: warning: implicit declaration of function push_buffer
./ppl.l: In function macro_add_expansion:
./ppl.l:1387: error: macexpstackentry_t undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1387: error: mep undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1396: error: debuglevel undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1396: error: DEBUGLEVEL_PPLEX undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1398: error: input_name undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1399: error: line_number undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l: At top level:
./ppl.l:1411: warning: conflicting types for put_buffer
./ppl.l:1411: error: static declaration of put_buffer follows non-static declaration
./ppl.l:476: error: previous implicit declaration of put_buffer was here
./ppl.l: In function put_buffer:
./ppl.l:1415: error: pass_data undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l: In function do_include:
./ppl.l:1439: error: includelogicentry_t undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1439: error: iep undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1441: error: includelogiclist undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1462: warning: implicit declaration of function open_include
./ppl.l:1462: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
./ppl.l:1467: error: seen_junk undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1468: error: include_state undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1469: error: include_ppp undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1470: error: pass_data undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1473: error: debuglevel undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1473: error: DEBUGLEVEL_PPMSG undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1474: error: input_name undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1474: error: line_number undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l:1474: error: include_ifdepth undeclared (first use in this function)
./ppl.l: In function push_ignore_state:
./ppl.l:1488: error: pp_ignore undeclared (first use in this function)
make[2]: *** [lex.ppl.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/tools/wrc'
make[1]: *** [wrc] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/tools'
make: *** [tools] Error 2


Error in Make

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS-linuxgamers.sh)
```

----------


## Bram77

> ```
> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
> Sat Feb 10 19:24:18 EST 2007
> Installation Done
> ```


I'm getting the same error.

----------


## Breepee

CVSCedega hasn;t been updated for the last 2 years, no?

----------


## old_geekster

> You used the version 0.1 or 1. He wrote to use the version 2 something:
> 
> 
> ```
>  ### version 2.1
> sudo su
> su
> cd /tmp
> wget http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh
> ...


Thanks, honeybear.

I would have sworn that I used the script that you posted.  It came from the first part of the first post.

I used the method that you posted to remove my goof ups.  So, now I will try again.

Wish me luck!

----------


## JulianLx

Hi,
I tried your script on Uubuntu 6.10 with Wine 0.9.30 already installed.
When it asked me about my gcc version, I typed 4.1 and after some time and blah, blah, blah I receive the bellow output.


Please download the profile number 1, and 
run this downloaded profile

test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
mié feb 14 23:32:58 IST 2007
Installation Done
====================== 
Type as User: cvscedega
old flex used
root@la-caja:/tmp# cvscedega
bash: cvscedega: orden no encontrada

What´s went wrong?

----------


## patrick295767

> Hi,
> I tried your script on Uubuntu 6.10 with Wine 0.9.30 already installed.
> When it asked me about my gcc version, I typed 4.1 and after some time and blah, blah, blah I receive the bellow output.
> 
> 
> Please download the profile number 1, and 
> run this downloaded profile
> 
> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
> ...


Your Error message is not a problem from the script but is related to the Ubuntu "politics" quite different than real linux community. Ask Ubuntu developers to make less bugs and have more reliable distro. Install another distro and make the try for us if this error message persists. "==" error message not supported by me.

----------


## Mytholody

Hey everyone, after trying the script all night and failing, I got it to work at last. Not sure if it was just luck, but decided to go back to the unedited script (linux gamers.net one). I downloaded it, went to WineCVS's directory, and did a bash WineCVS.sh at the terminal and got to the profile part. From there, just follow patrick295767's walkthrough. BTW, Thank you patrick, made the install a whole lot easier!  :Smile: 

So good luck everyone, I believe it should work for you. If im totally wrong, just post and stick it in my face hehe because its pretty late and I seem to go on rants that don't make any sense at this time. Anyhow, have fun, its working here!

edit: Btw, not sure if patricks script included the password, but you'll have to enter it when your taking out the CVS if your doing it this way, pw is cvs (if it changes it'll probably say in the terminal).

----------


## dea

For the error:
test: 43: ==: unexpected operator

Try 'bash WineCVS.sh' instead of 'sh WineCVS.sh'. Works for me  :Smile:

----------


## FyreBrand

> Your Error message is not a problem from the script but is related to the Ubuntu "politics" quite different than real linux community. Ask Ubuntu developers to make less bugs and have more reliable distro. Install another distro and make the try for us if this error message persists. "==" error message not supported by me.


You are kidding right?  You're trying to tell me that because you're script is compatible on another distro's package configuration that Ubuntu is buggy?

I have absolutely no problem compiling wine from source on Edgy or Feisty. Maybe it's your script.  It's rude point the finger at Ubuntu developers for not taking into account your script.  Write a better script to take into account gcc versioning.

I'm curious how Ubuntu politics makes your script unusable.

----------


## Computer Guru

Linux creates so much hate, let's just all move to Windows instead.

(KIDDING!)

----------


## patrick295767

> You are kidding right?  You're trying to tell me that because you're script is compatible on another distro's package configuration that Ubuntu is buggy?
> 
> I have absolutely no problem compiling wine from source on Edgy or Feisty. Maybe it's your script.  It's rude point the finger at Ubuntu developers for not taking into account your script.  Write a better script to take into account gcc versioning.
> 
> I'm curious how Ubuntu politics makes your script unusable.


Try test with == and/or =, I dont understand why with only ubuntu it is not possible and with all other distros, it is:
That s their choice (Ubuntu & sh).

Please could you check the origin of this error


```
test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
Sat Feb 10 19:24:18 EST 2007
Installation Done
```

Good evening

 :Guitar: 

By the way, I just quote from above from Dea:



> For the error:
> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
> 
> Try 'bash WineCVS.sh' instead of 'sh WineCVS.sh'. Works for me


Dont tell me Ubuntu is not rather a bit buggy. It is still a good distro for a begin.

----------


## Graelb

I had the same problem, when i used "bash WineCVS.sh" instead of sh, it went on through to the profile screen.

The problem i'm having is when it gets to the "configure" option on the actual install

Configuring ...




--------- Error log - file /root/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------
/root/.WineCVS/Functions/DefaultProfile: line 628: ./configure: No such file or directory


Error in Configure

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS.sh)


Any ideas?

----------


## charlieg

The title [of this thread] is ironic.  Although this allows Cedega usage for free, it is still a misnomer because you have to pay for pretty much all of the games people will use Cedega for. Therefore it is not "Free Gaming".

----------


## mikeym

> I had the same problem, when i used "bash WineCVS.sh" instead of sh, it went on through to the profile screen.
> 
> The problem i'm having is when it gets to the "configure" option on the actual install
> 
> Configuring ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm trying to get system shock 2 working under linux and I can only find references to people having managed that with Cedega so I'm trying to get this working.

By following the origonal script and once it's crashed out with 



```
test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
```

Running 'sudo bash /root/miniram/WineCVS.sh'. I can get as far as the configuring stage and then I get the same error as Graelb (above). 

I looked the the '.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/' directory and there is no configure file. Any ideas what's going on?



```
acinclude.m4      documentation   Make.rules.in       scheduler
aclocal.m4        files           memory              server
ANNOUNCE          graphics        misc                setup.sh
AUTHORS           if1632          miscemu             tools
AUTHORS.Wine      include         msdos               tsx11
BUGS              library         objects             unicode
ChangeLog         libs            ole                 VERSION
configure.ac      libtest         port                WARRANTY
console           LICENSE         programs            win32
controls          LICENSE.LGPL    rc                  windows
CVS               LICENSE.ReWind  README              winedefault.reg
debugger          LICENSE.Wine    README.transgaming
DEVELOPERS-HINTS  loader          relay32
dlls              Makefile.in     resources
```

----------


## mikeym

I would just like to say that this howto seems to be effectively dead. (Correct me if I'm wrong.) There have been too many changes to the system for these scripts to work any more.

The problem I and others had with the DefaultProfile script not finding ./configure is because ./setup has to be run now before configure, but this doesn't help as the CVS won't compile anyway.

The CVS can be got directly from http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php now so I don't know what all the profile business is supposed to be doing. 

I don't even know if the package dependencies are all relevant any more.

So please USE WITH DISCRETION.

----------


## sloan2189

Success!

Here's what I remember doing to get cvscedega to work:

1) sudo apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev autoconf libxt-dev xlibs-dev

2) Now run the script and choose option 0. 

3) Error? Go to /home/<username>/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex and run ./setup.sh

4) Run the WineCVS script again. 

5) If all goes well, run your games like so: cvscedega game.exe

Step one is a little different from what is listed in the linux-gamers link below.  x-window-system-dev isn't needed  but autoconf is. 

Hope this helps!

Sources of help (besides this thread)

From http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/...WTO+Cedega+CVS

----------


## charlieg

Slightly off-topic, but as the author of Free Gamer, I find the name of this thread very annoying.  Just because it allows you to run Cedega for free, it does in no way provide FREE gaming.  You still have to PAY for all the commercial titles this enables you to run.

*phew* been wanting to say that for ages.

----------


## justin whitaker

> Slightly off-topic, but as the author of Free Gamer, I find the name of this thread very annoying.  Just because it allows you to run Cedega for free, it does in no way provide FREE gaming.  You still have to PAY for all the commercial titles this enables you to run.
> 
> *phew* been wanting to say that for ages.


Charlieg, you are assuming that they are actually buying the game.

----------


## GasPipe

Hi!

I installed CVSCedega with that script succesfully, but when I try to configure profile with that: http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/cvs.htm

there is no "easy_cvscedega_patrick.sh" file in that directory.

So what I supposed to do?

----------


## patrick295767

> Hi!
> 
> I installed CVSCedega with that script succesfully, but when I try to configure profile with that: http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/cvs.htm
> 
> there is no "easy_cvscedega_patrick.sh" file in that directory.
> 
> So what I supposed to do?


"easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.1.sh" is to be used.  I updated the ftp with the scripts.  (check the first post of this thread)

Please report a bug for the sh if you cannot do == with test with Ubuntu. This is not normal


```
apt-get install reportbug sendmail  
reportbug  # then your email , then enter sh
```


Regards

----------


## knavex

I ran the script and got this message, What should I do. I'm running newest Ubuntu




> WineCVS.sh - Progress(u) : Green is current
> 
>    0 = Uninstall
>    1 = Cleanup
>    2 = CVS checkout
>    3 = Configure
>    4 = Make depend
>    5 = Make
>    6 = Make install
> ...

----------


## spooner

> I ran the script and got this message, What should I do. I'm running newest Ubuntu


I was having this problem but the solution is found here . 
Once I had removed the massive comments from the top of the two ppl.l files:-
sudo gedit .WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/tools/widl/ppl.l
sudo gedit .WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/tools/wrc/ppl.l 
all seems ok.

----------


## patrick295767

Hi,
Small update of the first post of this thread. The little problems are now fixed, and cvscedega can continue being installed.
Regards


======== Update of Sept. 2007 ======version 2.2 =================
A new version has been released of easy script cvscedega. To install it, just type this in your console:





> sudo bash
> cd /root
> apt-get -f -y install flex cvs bison
> wget -N http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/e..._version2.2.sh
> sh http://patrick295767.pa.funpic.org/e..._version2.2.sh
> exit

----------


## edemark

Hi i got this error at the end:
test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
checking whereis cvscedega ... 
cvscedega:
Installation Done
====================== 
Type as User: cvscedega
old flex was used
This script is not supported anymore
This script is not supported anymore
This script is not supported anymore
This script is not supported anymore
 Cvscedega !!
root@supernova:/root# exit
exit
However as you see the script finishes up. On the other hand I just cannot run cvscedega <-- no command found

Any ideas?

----------


## patrick295767

> Hi i got this error at the end:
> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
> checking whereis cvscedega ... 
> cvscedega:
> Installation Done
> ====================== 
> Type as User: cvscedega
> old flex was used
> ...


I am sorry but I won't update the script just because Ubuntu is not a clean distro and cannot handle ==. All distro can but Ubuntu. I am not surprised people are getting in  bugs troubles. You should try to learn Debian ; you will not loose your time. 

Best regards,
Nota: == is not accepted by Ubuntu. 
man ssh, you see the email address to write to ... 
change all the == by = or mb. -eq in the script

(ah, man, long life to Debian
Btw Ubuntu Automatix is absolutely not supported by Debian.)

----------


## g2g591

try using bash WineCVS.sh, then it will work (I hope)

----------


## patrick295767

> try using bash WineCVS.sh, then it will work (I hope)


The reportbug thing is there too now:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562957
I hope they will be more vigilant with the bugs. That's quite sad for the Debian image to see that bugs remain pretty long with Ubuntu...  :Sad:

----------


## hikaricore

Just let me know if you ever want this thread closed patrick.
I've been watching it sputter back for the dead a few times lol.

----------


## patrick295767

> Just let me know if you ever want this thread closed patrick.
> I've been watching it sputter back for the dead a few times lol.


Well, I recently updated the script and cvscedega can be installed. Installation works quite fine. 

Concerning the cvscedega program itself, so, it is nice free alternative but cedega that you pay is by far much better. Ok, you pay. I'd say let's leave the thread open like this, let's look a while how it goes, and in jan 2008 we can re-think about the question. 
It lastly tried, and cvscedega could run several programs that wine was more or less doing its job. Concerning games, well, I have to try ... how good it is now cvscedega... I still think we can play 2years old games. It's free alternative  :Smile:

----------


## drpepper

Hi

I used the latest script, 2.2. And this installed with no problems. However, when i try to run cvscedega from the console i just get command not found. I've looked in /usr/bin and there doesn't seem to be anything cedgea related in there. 

Any ideas? I'm unsure of where to start with this problem or how to remove everything if i can't get it going.

Cheers, Nick

----------


## patrick295767

> Hi
> 
> I used the latest script, 2.2. And this installed with no problems. However, when i try to run cvscedega from the console i just get command not found. I've looked in /usr/bin and there doesn't seem to be anything cedgea related in there. 
> 
> Any ideas? I'm unsure of where to start with this problem or how to remove everything if i can't get it going.
> 
> Cheers, Nick


if it is installed the command, will tell you:


```
sudo whereis cvscedega
cvscedega: /usr/bin/cvscedega /usr/lib/cvscedega /usr/X11R6/bin/cvscedega /usr/bin/X11/cvscedega
```

If not, please could you post the installation console output / log ...
thanks

----------


## drpepper

Hi

Thanks for the reply, I used "sudo whereis cedgea" and this didn't find any installations of cedega. I saw that the script was not compatible with Ubuntu, is this still true?

Kind Regards

Nick

----------


## b9anders

I am running sidux/debian sid - the script installed just fine, but I am having the same problem in that it can't seem to find the installation...

----------


## Sockerdrickan

Give me five reasons why this would be better than WINE.

----------


## promet

For those who fail running WineCVS.sh with the error:

"...unexpected "(" "

Check out the excerpt below. Hopefully will help a little:

   	Hi! Two little bugs about the WineCVS.sh script:

First, using "sh WineCVS.sh" as pointed in the HOWTO gives an error:

test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected

Use "bash WineCVS.sh" or "./WineCVS.sh" instead.

Second, running the script (with "./WineCVS.sh") and then doing the selection "g -> 1 -> r -> 0" gives the error:

/root/.WineCVS/Functions/DefaultProfile: line 628: ./configure: The file or directory does not exist.

This problem seems to be common (google it), but not yet solved. I have found something about autoconf, but no idea about what to do with. I tried to use Patrick's method, but the same happens.

Note: using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn

----------


## mattchew

You know, I looked into the folder of ~./WineCVS/Functions/ for Defaultprofile
and all I can see on line 628 is this (3rd line is 628 )



> ## Step 3 ## Configure
> function CVS_Configure_Default()
> {
> 	if ./configure --prefix=$ConfigurePrefix  $ConfigureOptions >"$ErrorLogFile" 2>&1
> 	then
> 		State="4"
> 	else
> 		ErrMsgMake
> 		ExitNow
> ...


When I look into the vartiables ConfigurePrefix and ConfigureOptions I find (line 34, the definitions) :




> # NEEDED vars
> unset ScriptName          # eg ="cvswinex"
> unset CVSroot             # eg ="server:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot"
> unset CVSCheckOutDir      # eg ="wine"
> 
> # install vars
> unset CompileRootDir      # default="$HomeDir/sources/$ScriptName"
> unset ErrorLogFile        # default="$CompileRootDir/ErrorLog"
> unset ConfigurePrefix     # default="/usr/lib/$ScriptName"
> ...


Is there a part of the logic that was missing, or are the words mixed up where they should be cvswinex vs WineCVS? How come I don't have a /usr/lib/cvswinex that according to the script, I should be pointing to? (be it as a folder or a .sh or something)? Or something with ./Configure?

----------


## LinuxN00b92

Configuring ...




--------- Error log - file /root/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------/root/.WineCVS/Functions/DefaultProfile: line 628: ./configure: No such file or directory


Error in Configure

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS.sh)


This is the error I keep getting, I am currently running Debian if that changes anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

----------


## tyro1981

does the 

sh http://...

thing work? Not in... um... Ubuntu...

----------


## sreekarguddeti

I get the same error message... 
################

--------- Error log - file /home/colonel/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------
/home/colonel/.WineCVS/Functions/DefaultProfile: line 628: ./configure: No such file or directory


Error in Configure

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS.sh)


Sun May 25 16:41:06 IST 2008
Did you get an error ?
If yes, hit enter ... otherwise press ctrl + c 

./easy_cvscedega_patrick_version2.2.sh: line 171: ./setup.sh: Permission denied
Installing ...

test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
checking whereis cvscedega ... 
cvscedega:


################
is there any solution for this?

i use ubuntu hardy ... x86_64...

----------


## spraff

*Solved!*

cd /home/whatever/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex
autoconf configure.ac > configure
chmod +x configure
cd -
bash WineCVS.sh

This is my first post on these forums and I'm chuffed. Good luck to the rest of you.

(This is with profile 0: cedega_head_userinstall in case that's important.)

----------


## Scelestus

ok this is the first time I've posted on this site. I've got it down to make but i get this error



--------- Error log - file /home/jon/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------
../include/winbase.h:1805: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1839: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1840: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1841: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1842: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1843: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1844: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1845: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1846: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1847: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1848: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1849: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1850: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1851: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1852: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1853: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1854: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1855: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1900: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1907: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1909: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1916: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1918: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1925: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1927: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1934: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1936: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1940: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1942: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1946: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1948: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1954: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1956: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1962: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1964: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1970: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1972: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1976: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1978: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:1999: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:2004: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:2013: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:2018: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:2023: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:2025: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:2028: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:2030: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
../include/winbase.h:2032: warning: __stdcall__ attribute ignored
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/sowhat/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/server'
make: *** [server/libwineserver.so] Error 2


Error in Make

Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS.sh)


anyone get this error and fixed it?

----------


## asdfoo

> Give me five reasons why this would be better than WINE.


exactly, people should try Wine first.   A lot of programs that Wine can run don't work on cedega.

----------


## Scelestus

Ok I tried manually comfigure and make. I got past configure but when i try to make i get this error





jon@debian:~/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex$ make
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/jon/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/libs/wpp'
gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D__i386__ -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long"    -D_REENTRANT  -o preproc.o preproc.c
gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D__i386__ -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long"    -D_REENTRANT  -o wpp.o wpp.c
bison -y -ppp -d -t ./ppy.y -o ppy.tab.c
gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D__i386__ -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long"    -D_REENTRANT  -o ppy.tab.o ppy.tab.c
flex -olex.yy.c ./ppl.l
gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D__i386__ -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long"    -D_REENTRANT  -o lex.yy.o lex.yy.c
rm -f libwpp.a
ar rc libwpp.a  preproc.o wpp.o           ppy.tab.o lex.yy.o
ranlib libwpp.a
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/jon/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/libs/wpp'make[1]: Entering directory `/home/jon/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/port'
gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../include -I../include  -g -O2 -Wall -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D__i386__ -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long"  -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_REENTRANT  -o port.o port.c
/tmp/ccja8y1W.s: Assembler messages:
/tmp/ccja8y1W.s:93: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
/tmp/ccja8y1W.s:96: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'
make[1]: *** [port.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/jon/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/port'
make: *** [port] Error 2
jon@debian:~/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex$ make install
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/jon/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/libs/wpp'
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/jon/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/libs/wpp'make[1]: Entering directory `/home/jon/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/port'
gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../include -I../include  -g -O2 -Wall -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D__i386__ -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long"  -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_REENTRANT  -o port.o port.c
/tmp/ccudSDuZ.s: Assembler messages:
/tmp/ccudSDuZ.s:93: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
/tmp/ccudSDuZ.s:96: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'
make[1]: *** [port.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/jon/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/port'
make: *** [port] Error 2
jon@debian:~/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex$

----------


## SatNav

bump! experiencing the same problem as Scelestus here ^^^



```
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/mark/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/port'
gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../include -I../include  -g -O2 -Wall -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D__i386__ -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long"  -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_REENTRANT  -o port.o port.c
port.c: Assembler messages:
port.c:660: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
port.c:663: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'
make[1]: *** [port.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/mark/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/port'
make: *** [port] Error 2
```

anyone any ideas?

----------


## asdfoo

> bump! experiencing the same problem as Scelestus here ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/mark/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/port'
> gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../include -I../include  -g -O2 -Wall -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -Wa,--execstack -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D__i386__ -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long"  -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_REENTRANT  -o port.o port.c
> port.c: Assembler messages:
> port.c:660: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'
> ...


use Wine instead, it's much better.

----------


## Scelestus

I would use wine if i could. I want to play Everquest but it will not run with regular wine. was going to try winex.sh installer nothing but a headache. lol so much for the open source sector of the world

----------


## asdfoo

> I would use wine if i could. I want to play Everquest but it will not run with regular wine. was going to try winex.sh installer nothing but a headache. lol so much for the open source sector of the world


fair enough.  are you on 64bit?  You might have to include the -m32 flag to gcc if so.  I'm not familiar with what you're building, only regular Wine.

----------

